# Iphone vibration kaputt?



## Rurdo (7. Januar 2012)

Hey leute!
Mein iphone hat gerade einen 1,30m hohen sturz auf steinboden gottseidank überstanden...
Doch jetzt ist die vibration ziemlich im arsch -.-
Kann ich mein Iphone kurz aufschrauben und schauen obs rausgerutscht ist, oder kann das nur ein fachmann machen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2012)

Würde das eher machen lassen, nicht das am Ende noch mehr Schaden entsteht. Oder erst einmal nachfragen was es kosten würde

mfg


----------



## Rurdo (7. Januar 2012)

Aber wo?
Und vorallem warum?
Ich hab sehr viel feingefühl... Wenn jemand schon erfahrung damit hat... Bitte melden!


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2012)

Frag doch mal nach wo du es gekauft hast, mein Wave wurde da vom Händler eingeschickt und ich hatte das nach 4 Tagen wieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn es einen Shop gibt vor Ort würde ich dort mal nachfragen, meist ist da nix mit aufschrauben und man benötigt schon mehr wie die handelsüblichen Schraubendreher. Auch wenn noch Garantie besteht würde ich so etwas unterlassen


----------



## Rurdo (7. Januar 2012)

Das ding ist ein 3GS ungefähr 2 jahre alt... Ich habe nicht nur handelsübliche schraubendreher... Es gibt keinen shop in meiner nähe... Ausser solche ausländershops, und zu denen geh ich fix nicht!


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2012)

Gibts bei euch sowas wie nen Handydoc, sind ja meist auf solche Handy spezialisiert

Wie wäre es mit dem http://www.handywien.at/de/

mfg


----------



## Rurdo (7. Januar 2012)

Sieht nicht gerade seriös aus -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2012)

Schau dir den Laden an, sprich mit dem Typen dann weißt du mehr. Er dürfte dir dann wohl auch eine Hausnummer nennen können oder vielleicht sogar einen Tipp


----------



## Dragon70 (7. Januar 2012)

Jop, stimme Dr Bakterius zu, weil das zerlegen eines Iphones ist nicht in 5min erledigt, du musst so ziemlich alles ausbauen um an die Vibration zu kommen, da sich diese im Backcover befindet, falls du es dir zutraust hier n link, iPhone 3G / 3Gs Back Cover wechseln (Ich hafte für nix ) In dem Link wird zwar beschrieben wie man das Backcover tauscht, aber um an die Vibraton zu kommen, musst du die selben schritte befolgen .


MFG Dragon


----------



## Rurdo (9. Januar 2012)

Hab da grad angerufen, kostet 50€... das ises mir nicht wert...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

Naja geht ja noch, wenn das Ding ansonsten Top ist. Jetzt gehst du selbst dabei?


----------

